# New Prime Minister Kevin Rudd



## bylo (Nov 24, 2007)

New Prime Minister Kevin Rudd

What do you think of the change of government as I have mixed feelings with the change?


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 25, 2007)

yahoooooooo i finally backed a winner,


----------



## baxtor (Nov 25, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> I think Costello will be in in a little under 4 years.


 
I doubt it, even his "mates" despise him


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 25, 2007)

kevin 07 all the way


----------



## jan (Nov 25, 2007)

l think we are doomed......we think things are tough now...god help us!!


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 25, 2007)

howard has to go.. 

yay

alltho i think its all boaring stuff


----------



## albino (Nov 25, 2007)

sad day for australia, can only spiral downwards now. how on earth could so many people vote labour??? good luck trying to get into the property market now, or even getting a job when the new ir changes are made.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 25, 2007)

i just finshed watching the polls and howard and rudds speeches,was good
rudd 07 all the way!! he has great plans for us aussies,i just hope he follows through with it all.. but i gotta say his wife is ugly opps..


----------



## Miss B (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't believe how many people still spell it 'LABOUR' 

It's Labor peeps, L-A-B-O-R.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 25, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I can't believe how many people still spell it 'LABOUR'
> 
> It's Labor peeps, L-A-B-O-R.


lol ur a funny one miss B,thanks for the spelling tip!


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 25, 2007)

As a member of the ALP for over ten years, this has been one of the best nights


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 25, 2007)

Its been a long time since Labor controlled both a State & Federal Government together at the same time. anyone remember the last couple???


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 25, 2007)

Good result I reckon.Workplace reform (read diminished pay and conditions) wont be happening for the forseeable future at least.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 25, 2007)

We're screwed. I think K-Rudd is all talk.. Not to mention so smug I feel the need to punch him whenever I see his face.


----------



## lazybuddha (Nov 25, 2007)

he is buggered if he doesnt change those IR laws, and to quote him "you put your trust in me".... remember that kevin


----------



## slim6y (Nov 25, 2007)

Ewwwe... you all have an uglier PM than JH now... I didn't think it was possible  let's just hope that this one can run a country - cause I am fairly sure the pre-requisite for being PM here is to be as ugly as sin!

Well, I can't complain - So long the sun rises in the morning and sets in the evening and they keep daylight savings out of Qld - I am pretty content!


----------



## luke.r.s (Nov 25, 2007)

-any one remember what happened when we had a labour PM last time?
-so much for jobs and housing, don't blame me i voted for the other gut


----------



## GraftonChic (Nov 25, 2007)

*I bet*

I bet the strugling average australian isnt any better off. I reckon we will son see the strikes and the sympathy strikes that we had before Howard. I also reckon he wont change any of the working reforms that he said. I think its better the devil we know than the one we dont.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll add my 2 bobs worth to this thread, a few things I remember from previous Labor times.
Big bold headlines in the Courier Mail late 1973 or early 74, "Unemployment hit 100,000", doesn't sound like a high number, but that was double the previous year.
Inflation around 10 to 12%, but hey I didn't say no to the 10 and 15% wage increases per year.

Mr Hawk and the worlds greatest Treasurer, well many can remember that, again high unemployment, sky high interest rates, massive Government debt and again high inflation.
Oh and I almost forgot, some might remember the t.v. walk around in Sydney with Mr. Keating. It was in a street where something like 28 out of the 30 homes had been handed back to the banks. Mr Keatings comment," this is the recession Australia had to have!!!!!!!!"
It's interesting to note that under the 3 previous Labor P.M.'s (the workers party) unemployment has gone through the roof.

Yes,I'm a Liberal supporter or more accurately a economic management supporter, and YES, the Liberal Gov made mistakes, some of them bad ones, but I'll take sound economic management everytime.

Can a leopard change its spots?????? well I hope for Australia's sake and my children's future it can, and I hope that Mr. Rudd is strong enough to stand up to all the factions. Time will tell.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 25, 2007)

I've lived under three Labor led governments in my time Whitlam, Hawk, Keating.
They were some of the hardest years that Australia had to endure. (and I voted for one of them).
I hope that Kevin Rudd doe's not follow them down the same road. (I didnt vote for him) 
But I do wish him all the best as he seems a lot better than the other choices we have had Latham, Beazley.
Lets ask our selves in three years from now are we better off or did Australia make a mistake again.
But on a brighter note we do live in the best country in the world
Paul


----------



## mertle (Nov 25, 2007)

I am glad we got rid of that weasel, dam i hate that man! 

I hope too that Mr Rudd can make good this time, but we can't blame him for the next lot of interest rates can we, 

they have been going up for a while and even liberal couldn't stop them, so no whining now from people as this thing is like a roller coaster and labor have just jumped onto it after liberal buggered it all up at the end.


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 25, 2007)

We rent because we had too sell our house when the interest rates hit 18% under Labor. We did not vote Rudd in but I hope he is the total opposite of the past Labor PM's!


----------



## JunglePython (Nov 25, 2007)

Kevin Rudd is my mum's neighbour, I think the value of her home has just gone up.


----------



## OdessaStud (Nov 25, 2007)

Im not into this election stuff never have been but who in their right mind would vote for someone thats stated they were going to retire at some stage during thier term ,,who would we have ended up with then? Promises Promises Promises thats all they are full of other than the obvious garbage they try and sell us on.JMO
Odie


----------



## The-Guy (Nov 25, 2007)

> Kevin Rudd is my mum's neighbour, I think the value of her home has just gone up.


lol...
anyway, whats wrong with strikes, especially teacher strikes, gives us 5-18 yr olds a bit of time off.
And sometimes ends up with my mum getting a pay rise


----------



## oniddog (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahwell aust , u voted for "MR Garrison " now we hav a cartoon for pm !
or maybe he,s more of a Muppet, a UNION MUPPET ?
Geez the aussie public are a ficle bunch, 4yrs of this guy , pfpffpfffttt wot the hell r we in for peeps?
I seriously dont think this guy Has The Sack for the top job, wot do the say not enuff "ticka"
goodluck to us all !


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

err The-Guy... 5-18 year olds get more time off than you ever will for the rest of your lives.

as for electing kevin rudd.... well congratulations everyone in australia, our country is now rooted. in 4 years look and see how much worse things are.


----------



## tooben (Nov 25, 2007)

i think all pollies are full of **** . i just hope kev has a shot at the yard glass like old bob did. and at least if we go to the strippers kev mite be there to buy us a drink. what a site prime minister of australia pulling down a strippers g-string with his teeth. go kev


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 25, 2007)

HAWK ,, was a dud ,, 
KEATING was a bigger dud ,
HOWARD was exactly what the country needed , well done Howard, 

BUT the Costello surpluses left us needing better health care and education, etc
work on roads and dams railways and other infrastructure should have had a higher priority etc 
people have forgotten the huge pay rises the coalition gave themselves while our increases in wages were minimal, ????

Rudd , is the most intelligent and genuine to person to come into politics ,
he will not buckle to the unions unless its to benefit the average workers ,
not like Howard etc,
Beasley was a non event and Larkem was a boof head school kid who spat the dummy big time,,
Rudd now steers Australia into the future we voted for,
GO RUDD


----------



## Aslan (Nov 25, 2007)

I am disappointed - and now looking at locking in my interest rate...

I think the fact that Howard was overwhelmingly considered as the better economical manager - and yet was NOT vote in - shows how little thought some people put into their votes...I think Howard is a tool - but there is no doubt that Australia is in great condition at the moment - interest rates are low (they may have risen recently but they certainly aren't at 17%!) and unemployment is at something similar to 3% - amazingly LOW! I will admit I would have liked to see a great commitment to environmental matters from him...that's about it...

Rudd - BAH - I applaud his commitment to take some steps in the right environment direction...the rest, well, I think we're rooted - people have been complaining about the unaffordability of the property market - being a new (and first) home buyer I have not had a problem - in saying that, I made sure I wasn't mortgaged to the hilt - I am terrified of what a Labor Government will do to my mortgage rates though...

I work in a heavily unionised industry, where I am sure many will have voted Labor - but the damage the Labor Government is likely to do to us scares the hell out of me...

...the simple fact of the matter is - people bought Rudd's need for 'change' and 'new leadership' hook, line and sinker - but when it comes down to it - in regards to our economy and running of the country there was no need for change - why fix what isn't broken...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> I think Costello will be in in a little under 4 years.



haha I don't think he will be even leading the party by then........ 

I am not "stuck" to either party, but this outcome is no suprise at all, Libs had a good run and have done well with the country financially but were starting to lag in a few areas, Iraq, environment, peoples hate for the smirking Costello ( reminds me of Keating for some reason?),and some good scare mongering by labor with work place reforms ( I neither hate or like them because as with the unions it's both good and bad). It was a hard vote for me this election, picking the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 25, 2007)

The problem with elections is that they bag each other, use scare tactics about each other.... then all the promises go... well... somewhere... and we're stuck with an idiot each time. The BIG problem is we don't have anyone decent to choose from!!!!! I didn't want EITHER of them.... Why should we only get to choose between these two to run our country geez parties give us some better choices.

That's my opinion. I hate voting. Most wasted 20 mins of my life this time round.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2007)

Aslan said:


> I am disappointed - and now looking at locking in my interest rate...
> 
> Haha, I did that two months ago when I realised who was going to win, fixed rates have since jumped up almost 1%


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how Garret handles the enviroment though?? might be a new avenue for various environmental causes happening atm


----------



## Aslan (Nov 25, 2007)

...I am glad something is likely to be done about the environment under the new Government - but am unsure whether I will appreciate it once they make me homeless...perhaps some warmer weather would be beneficial under a Labor Government...?


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I'm happy that Abbott will no longer have the Health portfolio, having a conservative christian in charge of womens health made me very nervous. We are supposed to have a separation of church and state......


----------



## Merlot (Nov 25, 2007)

*new prime minister*

All leaders are the same, but some are better than others. Why change something when you know it is working for the benefit of all. 
GOOD LUCK AUSTRALIA.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 25, 2007)

im happy as long as he doesnt say SORRY on my behalf  if he does he will loose my vote for the next election


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 25, 2007)

Intrest rates were high when little Johnny was treasurer , before Labor was elected last time . The economic benefits we have been seeing latley are due to changes made during Labors last innings . Remember Keating saying it will hurt now but we will be better off in the long run ? If the Libs had been returned l can hear the speech now " The Australian people have given us a mandate to push ahead with Workchoices " . We just ducked a very big bullet folks .


----------



## FAY (Nov 25, 2007)

JMO Howard will go down in history as one of Australia's greatest prime ministers. Whether you like him or not...he made the hard decisions whereas the ones before him always put them into the 'too hard basket'. They didn't want to make any unpopular decision.
I think the Workplace agreement was his downfall...they forget, there are more workers out there than bosses lol
No government should be in power for more than ten years...they get too complacent.
I personally think Howard made a point in saying that he may retire during the next term if he was voted back...'cause I personally don't think he likes Costello either..and knowing that most of the Australian public don't like him lol
I have the utmost respect for him and the rubbish he has had to put up with over the years.
And yes, I remember when the interest rate was 18% under Labor....


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 25, 2007)

Im just glad Tony Abbott is no longer the health minister.... What a ......***...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## jay76 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it is a sad day for australia. I hope the new government proves me.


----------



## Merlot (Nov 25, 2007)

What is important now is to work together for the future of this country but I still think that under a Lliberal govt. we would have done an even better job than the one that has just been elected. Having said that this is still a good country to live in. Democracy at its best is shown when election is fair and square. Look at Pakistan for eg. The president does not want to budge from his position so much hatred and hurt for the sake of one man. Not even one of the great cricketers Imran Khan could do anything to change the situation. He was arressted for opposing the govt. Here we are lucky enough to have a fair ballot every three years. My worries now are that all Australia State and Federal is under one rule. Makes it sound more like there is no opposition. Then again it is a very big job to run the largest company in the country, and you cannot satisfy everyone.


----------



## Shiv1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont mind rudd but at least he's not Peter Costello


----------



## Lesa (Nov 25, 2007)

Jungle_Freak said:


> HAWK ,, was a dud ,,
> KEATING was a bigger dud ,
> HOWARD was exactly what the country needed , well done Howard,
> 
> ...


 
Well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i just finshed watching the polls and howard and rudds speeches,was good
> rudd 07 all the way!! he has great plans for us aussies,i just hope he follows through with it all.. but i gotta say his wife is ugly opps..



LOL funniest think is, looks like he truly believe that he will do all of it. He is bit of dreamer.
One think is to have plans and another think is when you have to face reality.
Only time will tell. 

Good luck to him. If he manage to keep inflation and interest rates under control as well as Libs.
He have a chance. If not, we all will have another banana republic. LOL


----------



## Hetty (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm on the 'it's a sad day for Australia' boat. The economy is strong right now, and I can only see it going downhill with Rudd. 

How cool was Howard's speech though? He had to tell everyone to be quiet several times because they kept yelling out 'I love you!' and 'we love you!' :lol:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

thenothing said:


> I'm on the 'it's a sad day for Australia' boat. The economy is strong right now, and I can only see it going downhill with Rudd.
> 
> How cool was Howard's speech though? He had to tell everyone to be quiet several times because they kept yelling out 'I love you!' and 'we love you!' :lol:



"please please.. please.. please please..... please... please please please....."


----------



## Hetty (Nov 25, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> "please please.. please.. please please..... please... please please please....."



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> Intrest rates were high when little Johnny was treasurer , before Labor was elected last time .



That so call little Johny as you call him, is much bigger man than you ewer will be.
2nd longer serving Prime minister and bloody hard working man for benefit of the country.

I would newer call him Little Johny. 
Looks like Lot of people in this country love to call other people names.

After all, It come to class. I newer liked Keating Hawk leadership and did not supported them. But recognized them as man who achieved much much more than I ewer will. They did lot of good also.


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 25, 2007)

well i am screwed
so far i have not been able to buy a house or even rent one cause i just cannot afford it at all. if i were to buy then basically 98% of my pay would gotowards house payments and the other 15% to my car... so i am rooted there.. if i am to rent i would end up paying 70% for rend and 15% for my car. leaving me with 15% of my pay to live and thats just not possible.

now i am rooted cause its only going to get more expensive.. my only hope really is that my parents die so i can inherit some cash + a house... sounds very sad but unfortunatly its true

who ever voted for Crudd.. i mean KRudd should be ashamed...... also i hate Peter Garret! she sucks his band sucks and his pollitics sucks.. my election t-shirt read "F..K Peter Garret"


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

Despite what anyone thinks of Mr. Rudd a change in government after 12 years of power is good for democracy. And with the way the economy is in Australia atm a half rotten mango could run the economy. I think it will be difficult for any of us to find any major changes in the way things are run in this country.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 25, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> well i am screwed
> so far i have not been able to buy a house or even rent one cause i just cannot afford it at all. if i were to buy then basically 98% of my pay would gotowards house payments and the other 15% to my car... so i am rooted there.. if i am to rent i would end up paying 70% for rend and 15% for my car. leaving me with 15% of my pay to live and thats just not possible.
> 
> now i am rooted cause its only going to get more expensive.. my only hope really is that my parents die so i can inherit some cash + a house... sounds very sad but unfortunatly its true
> ...



So how do you figure it will be any different when Rudd takes over ??
You couldn't afford a house yesterday under Howard and you cant afford one today under Rudd .
No matter who runs this country , it will always be very hard to buy a house .


----------



## whatsup (Nov 25, 2007)

it seems obvious that none of the labor supporters here are self employed or are old enough to remember the previous labor governments where unions were calling strikes all the time wanting pay rises for doing less work and sending companies broke..at least for the last 11 years if you wanted money all you had to do is go to work.the more work you do the more you get payed.pretty simple.the new government says they will make housing more affordable but how are you going to pay for it with a downturn in employment.the building industry will will be hit hard in when the turnover catches up in 18 months or so. time will tell and it will be a case of "told you so" as you voted them in.


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 25, 2007)

dickyknee said:


> So how do you figure it will be any different when Rudd takes over ??
> You couldn't afford a house yesterday under Howard and you cant afford one today under Rudd .
> No matter who runs this country , it will always be very hard to buy a house .




yes today it is still hard but in a few years it will be inpossible with all the unions and what not carrying on.
and yes it will always be hard to buy a house but krudd will make it alot worse.

i may not be old enough to remember what happened when labor had reign but i read up on it and its a nightmare! at least Johnny was slowly making it easier (appart form the current intrest rises... which was wtill way below labors intrests rates)

i think most people voted rudd cause they like the hole Keven 07 crap and his new leadership bullcrap


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

The unions had as much power for the vast majority of Howard's reign as they had for the past 100 years. The unions will not cause they sky to fall.

The new work place reform (in some people's opinion not mine) maybe kept in check now because of the unemployment rate and the mining boom. But what would happen when the boom starts dieing and people need to look for new jobs? People who say "Employers need to give workers great conditions otherwise they wont work for them" don't seem to be able to look very far into the future.


----------



## sparticus (Nov 25, 2007)

if you want a job done right, get a Rudd to do it


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I have been through the labour years before - not good.
People forget that investment loans back then were 21% and home loans were about 19% and the place was in deep poo.
Now, everybody is worried about interest rates at about 8 - 8.5 %.
Everybody now get your calculator out and work out what an Extra 5% will do to your
home morgage in the next 3-4 years.
The average home loan is about $300,000 to $350,000 in NSW [ approx ].
Thats about $15,000 - $17,500 extra a year.
Good luck everybody - Property will then become affordable for people who have the money to purchase properties that banks have foreclosed on.
Have a nice day and sleep well tonight.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

Most of us first buyers can't afford the $350 000 mortgage in the first place.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 25, 2007)

congrats on your uncles win sparti lol


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

The best thing to come out of this election is that no single party has control of the senate.


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Most of us first buyers can't afford the $350 000 mortgage in the first place.



Surely guys in the mines up your way earn that in one year cleaning and washing trucks.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 25, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Its been a long time since Labor controlled both a State & Federal Government together at the same time. anyone remember the last couple???



Just us oldies Pete:shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

It's about $80 000 a year doing those jobs in the mines. Most of the younger miners get free accomodation for most of the year so they don't buy houses cause they don't need one.

But you are right they could afford one if they wanted to, but they tend to buy cars instead.


----------



## raxor (Nov 25, 2007)

To all those who think the Labor government will cause interest rates to rise: - 

SIMPLE SOLUTION

Take out a huge FIXED TERM loan, then put that money into a savings account. 

If the interest rate rises, you can make the repayments on your fixed term loan using the interest you earn from your invested money. 

If you honestly feel the interest rates will rise that dramatically due to a Labor government, you will walk out rich.


----------



## bcurko (Nov 25, 2007)

i am just going to watch my money's worth drop from importing from america  bye usd 

Sorry but i doubt that rudd will fall through with half the stuff he says so lots of talk like every government


----------



## cma_369 (Nov 25, 2007)

We were heading into a recession no matter who took power...look at america and their "strong" economy at the moment and ask yourself if it wasnt going to happen under a liberal govt? but obviously Rudd will get the blame


----------



## cma_369 (Nov 25, 2007)

raxor said:


> To all those who think the Labor government will cause interest rates to rise: -
> 
> SIMPLE SOLUTION
> 
> ...


This is the way to go...not that in about 6 months time the interest rates will affect me, itl be their military policies


----------



## raxor (Nov 25, 2007)

cma_369 said:


> We were heading into a recession no matter who took power...look at america and their "strong" economy at the moment and ask yourself if it wasnt going to happen under a liberal govt? but obviously Rudd will get the blame



I totally agree.

It's a global economy, and interest rates have already risen and will rise again.. time to pay off those debts


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2007)

raxor said:


> To all those who think the Labor government will cause interest rates to rise: -
> 
> SIMPLE SOLUTION
> 
> ...



Yep, whatever I make in proffit he'll take back in higher tax rates - 50%
Obviously your not an accountant.............lol.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes Howard was a little Good but if we voted him we Would have Costello the Stupidest Person alive as PM


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> Yes Howard was a little Good but if we voted him we Would have Costello the Stupidest Person alive as PM



What do you mean we? :lol: You're 6 years away from voting


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank god kid's are'nt allowed to vote...................LOL.


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 25, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> I would like to have a word with your English teacher. You need to learn where capitalisation is appropriate.


 

as long as He DoEsNt TYpe LiKE ThIs!! i will take it on the chin


----------



## KWKW (Nov 25, 2007)

Johnnys a legend! 

very sad to see him go

and even sadier to see labor in! :cry:


----------



## sparticus (Nov 25, 2007)

dont forget that even though interest rates where up around17% under the last labor government it was only on average 9% of the weekly income at that stage.Now at 8% it is 22% to 25% at least of the average weekly income.So i couldnt care less if interest rates were 25% if they were only 10% of my weekly income.But when 8% takes 22% of my wage thats a worry.They talk about who the government did such a great job with the economy,well with a mineral boom such as we are having and with that sort of money rolling in for the government even a monkey could manage it.Look at the way they gave us tax breaks to buy our votes,thats all it was political agenda.Which puts more spending money into the economy which put more pressure on inflation and pushes interest rates up.So they do you a favour give you more through tax breaks and then you pay through higher interest rates.When the minerals boom is over and the ecomony is shot because no capital has been put into education or infastructure we will see the results of the howard government great ecomony,You talk about imports well 230 of us have already lost our jobs at the one steel division in Newcastle due to imported products,free trade looks after 3rd world countries,not western countries.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 25, 2007)

Getting away from politics... why are there so many people out there that are anti union? Sure there are some thugs out there, but imagine your life without unions. You would all still be working 7 days a week, probably 12 hours a day. You would not be able to take lunch breaks, holidays would be non-existent, ditto with sick leave and most other benefits. I'm a swinging voter and voted for Rudd this year. If he messes up, I'll vote for Costello in a few years.

Just for the record, I do not belong to a union. I resigned from my union this year when I was promoted as I felt there might be a conflict of interest.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

Unions have done a huge ammount of work for this country and have definately had a hand in making it what it is today.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 25, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Getting away from politics... why are there so many people out there that are anti union? Sure there are some thugs out there, but imagine your life without unions. You would all still be working 7 days a week, probably 12 hours a day. You would not be able to take lunch breaks, holidays would be non-existent, ditto with sick leave and most other benefits. I'm a swinging voter and voted for Rudd this year. If he messes up, I'll vote for Costello in a few years.
> 
> Just for the record, I do not belong to a union. I resigned from my union this year when I was promoted as I felt there might be a conflict of interest.


 

Not sure how old you are s_v but I grew up with my dad working in a union dominated trade in a union dominated state.
In just over 4 years he only worked a full 5 day week twice and every single strike was either on a friday or a monday.
They would go on strike because the tea room ran out of sugar.
I'm not anti-union, I'm pro-union.
BUT I'm very much against compulsory unionism and against unions having too much power.
The simple fact is people should be allowed to choose for themselves.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 25, 2007)

(Most of us first buyers can't afford the $350 000 mortgage in the first place.)

waruikazi, have you thought as to why houses are so expensive. It's all a matter of supply and demand. The supply will always be limited to a degree and the demand is a direct result of our booming economy. If people didn't have the jobs, didn't have the incomes to afford these prices the developers wouldn't be able to sell them and prices would come down.

So you'll find that when and if the economy goes down the drain house prices will crash.
This is what happened in the late 80's when people couldn't afford the 17 and 18% interest rates and found that their houses were worth LESS than their home loan.

I sure as hell hope that Mr. Rudd is different to the previous 3 Labor P.M.'s


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 25, 2007)

1 thing that may save us from a Hawke/Keatingera result is that Rudd is a conservative and his front bench will be a mixture of both. The 2 main parties policies arent that different. Once again i hope they dont stuff the economy asi didnt vote them in.
Question : How long into Rudd's tenure as PM will he accept full responsibility for all that happens in Australia? 1 year ,2 years etc. I asked this Question to Julia Gillard Deputy leader who is my electorates rep and she avoided the question and moved on. I understand he has to get in and change things but what is reasonable? me 2 years.


----------



## aspidito (Nov 25, 2007)

JasonL said:


> It will be interesting to see how Garret handles the enviroment though?? might be a new avenue for various environmental causes happening atm



Mate I'd like to think so but hes a politician now & you can tell when he's telling lies, his lips move


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

The Devil said:


> (Most of us first buyers can't afford the $350 000 mortgage in the first place.)
> 
> waruikazi, have you thought as to why houses are so expensive. It's all a matter of supply and demand. The supply will always be limited to a degree and the demand is a direct result of our booming economy. If people didn't have the jobs, didn't have the incomes to afford these prices the developers wouldn't be able to sell them and prices would come down.
> 
> ...



So what are you saying? That it is a good thing that most people who are yet to own a home can't afford one because it means there are alot of other people buying up homes? I and alot of other Australians under 30 are facing the fact that we may never be in a position to own our own home.

I think neither situation is very good, perhaps somewhere in the middle of the two scenarios would be better.


----------



## aspidito (Nov 25, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Unions have done a huge ammount of work for this country and have definately had a hand in making it what it is today.



Yes an evil necessity, they keep the crooked bosses on the straight & narrow but they too need to be kept in line & who will do that now? 
Lets hope they cant do too much damage in 3 years.


----------



## snakesrule (Nov 25, 2007)

IF any thing good has come out of this election at least that rude arrogant would be if he could be bully boy Tony Abbott has gone.


----------



## Australis (Nov 25, 2007)

For people posting they will vote for Costello next election if Rudd buggers it.
He wont be around ( thank F#$^ )

"Peter Costello has announced he will not be seeking leadership of the opposition in a surprise reaction to last night's sweeping Labor election victory."


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2007)

Peter Costello says he ''would not seek nor accept'' a nomination to be the new opposition leader and instead would step away from politics for a business career.

Australia's longest serving treasurer, who had long dreamed of being prime minister, made the shock announcement in Melbourne today, saying he would stay on in parliament for now and then move on.

Mr Costello looked strained as he and his wife, Tayna, walked into a press conference at Treasury Place.

Tears appeared to brim in his eyes as he announced that his time in politics was coming to an end.

He seemed to regain a level of comfort only when he started to retreat into the well-worn political rhetoric about the Liberal government's achievements while in power.

Mr Costello said he had spoken to his family and had decided to not accept the leadership.

"[I want to] spend time with my family, they've paid a heavy priced for [my] 11 1/2 years as the treasurer," he said.

Journalists attending the news conference had been expecting him to come out and announce his candidancy for the Liberal party leadership.

He is to remain the member for Higgins, in Victoria, for now, saying he wanted to "mentor" younger members of the party.

''I do believe it's time for the young people of talent and ability to be given their go in the Liberal party," he said.

He would not name who he thought had talent or should be the next leader of the party.

Mr Costello said he wanted to "open a new chapter in my life, build a career in the commercial world."

"For me it's been great to serve," he said of his years in Parliament.

The announcement will mean the leadership of the Liberal party is now a wide open race after their devastating election defeat.

Just hours before, former foreign minister Alexander Downer said the Liberals should swing their full and unanimous support behind Mr Costello without holding a party room ballot for the post of opposition leader.

Mr Downer said Mr Costello would have ''had the measure'' of Prime Minister Kevin Rudd.

In the lead-up to the election the former prime minister, John Howard, had endorsed Mr Costello as the next leader of the Liberal party.

Today Mr Costello paid tribute to Mr Howard for being the best prime minister Australia has ever had aside from Sir Robert Menzies.

He said at no time during the campaign had he heard people critcising himself or the government for doing a bad job, in fact the opposite.

He stood by his achievements as treasurer, saying: "You can compare our record with any other government in Australian history and it will compare well."

Mr Costello said his decision to pursue a "post-political career " was not based on any fear of being in opposition.

"I am not afraid of opposition, I spent the first six years of [my political career] in opposition," he said.

During the conference, Mr Costello's wife, Tayna, took the microphone and read out a part of a poem by C.J. Dennis, THE SONGS OF A SENTIMENTAL BLOKE.

"Yeh live, yeh love, yeh learn; an' when yeh come / To square the ledger in some thortful hour / The everlastin' answer to the sum / Must allus be, 'Where's sense in gittin' sour?'"

Mr Costello ended the conference by saying he was going to have a BBQ with his family.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/federal-...-for-leadership/2007/11/25/1195947541163.html


----------



## sparticus (Nov 25, 2007)

The union movement was put in place to protect workers rights,yes compulsive union is wrong, i should have the choice of whether i want to negotiate my award using a union or under a individual AWA.We live in a so caled democratic society and yet i myself have been forced to be in a union to keep a job i enjoyed as it was compulsory on this site to be in a union,and then on the other hand my new job will not allow me to be in a union.Workcover and OH and S are all union derived benefits as well.You talk about union bosses being bullies and thugs,what about the poor 16 year who only 18 months ago was bullied onto the roof of a job with out any safety precausions or safety protection,fell off the roof and died.If union bullying saves one life in instances like that,then good on it..I would prefer my child to be safe then dead because of some company looking at hours and $$$ then the safety and well being of workers in this country..Give the unions a break,all of you wouldnt have half the benefits you would have with out the drive of my fathers generation, sitting for weeks on end in picket lines to fight for the safety and rights of australian workers.


----------



## sparticus (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL..Peter Costello take your bat and ball and go home then...


----------



## Minion (Nov 25, 2007)

I was very disapointed in the result, both sides were guilty of playing the same game. Its all about media manipulated comments there was no opportunity to actually get any real answers from any of the politicians it was all way too scripted. The problem with the union movement is the constant grab for workers rights (as they phrase it) without ever looking at the big picture. What purpose is a wage rise if it makes the business unviable and causes it to close down. So many people fight against globalisation but unless Australia is going to cut itself off from the rest of the world we have to be competitive. I think work choices was one of the best things for workers that has occured in years, the company I work for took on a young kid (22) who has never had a full time job this would never have happened if it were not for the removal of unfair dismissal laws as the confidence to take on someone questionable would just not be there. Even the liberal party ended up taking on the phrase that every body has been saying (without the profanities). 
"It's not a question of if they will stuff it, but when!"


----------



## cockney red (Nov 25, 2007)

*RIP, THE OZZIE ECONOMY.:cry:*


----------



## sparticus (Nov 25, 2007)

how about we sit back and wait and see...lets all jump too conclusions and say they are going to stuff it up..If they do vote them out..who knows we might get a shock,i mean how much different are the two parties now,not much..except one is branded union and the other white collar.


----------



## Isis (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm good comments there sparti...... Personally I think it will be a good thing. but lets wait and see.....


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Its been a long time since Labor controlled both a State & Federal Government together at the same time. anyone remember the last couple???




It's frightening! I remember all too well. Too bad half the newbie voters out there have no idea what the previous Hawke and Keating Government was like :? Oh well, it's a democracy, I suppose that's what it's all about. John Howard wasn't going to last a lifetime in there and to be honest, nobody should (on either side). 

I just hope Rudd does some positive things while his party is in there and breaks Labors previously appalling record with the economy and small business. I think the Unions are going to be stronger than ever and because such employment levels will plummet simply because employers won't stand for their bullying tactics! Call my a doom sayer, but I've been through all this all before and am merely being guided by my own personal experiences! How do you think the Libs were voted in last time, and why? 

Funny you have some concerns about this Pete, being an accountant and all :lol: 



sparticus said:


> The union movement was put in place to protect workers rights,yes compulsive union is wrong, i should have the choice of whether i want to negotiate my award using a union or under a individual AWA.



They've always been compulsive, and the stand-over tactics on business owners is appauling. I probably wouldn't have such a negative attitude to Labor if it wasn't for their strong ties to the Unions.

True, let's just wait and see. I know I can't do anything else and the general population wanted a change. It'll be interesting none-the-less.


----------



## Fester (Nov 25, 2007)

I found this an interesting read:


----------



## Tojo (Nov 25, 2007)

Once again the Australian economy is going to be forced into recession.17% interest hear we come!The gap between the rich and poor is going to widen considerably as has it alway under Labor.It willl be interesting to see what new IR laws come about now as everyone is aware that Kevin Rudds wife is a Billionaire Bussiness women.We have made our bed ,so we are going to have to lie in it.Think I will put the house on the market while I can still afford too.I have been through this all before and can only hope Labor can change its spots.Very unlikely ! Thats why they had been banished from power for so long.Unfortunately many young voters don't realise this.I pray it doesn't happen all over again!


----------



## Recharge (Nov 25, 2007)

The Devil said:


> I'll add my 2 bobs worth to this thread, a few things I remember from previous Labor times.
> Big bold headlines in the Courier Mail late 1973 or early 74, "Unemployment hit 100,000", doesn't sound like a high number, but that was double the previous year.
> Inflation around 10 to 12%, but hey I didn't say no to the 10 and 15% wage increases per year.
> 
> ...



so you think changing the rules for "employment" as being as little as 2 hours a week really made a difference i the *real* unemployment rates? :lol:

interest rates at the time were mostly affect by a GLOBAL recession, you think ANYONE could have made a difference? it seems you don't know what you're talking about.
it WAS the recession Australia had to have, thanks to Keating, we did a lot better than anyone expected.

unemployment went through the roof for many reasons, one being that they were honest about the numbers, unlike the liberal party.

we are now again facing a massive recession due to world market forces, the USA is close to economic collapse.

and man, all you woe sayers crack me up, sure things will change, but the world sure as hell isn't going to end, the country wont' fall into ruin and things will pretty much continue as they have.



> HAWK ,, was a dud ,,
> KEATING was a bigger dud ,
> HOWARD was exactly what the country needed , well done Howard,



yea, right... the liberals pretty much rode the success of what Keating did during his time, if you don't understand that, then you haven't been paying attention very well.

and in the end, people who even look at the leader of a party and places scorn or blame is mentally hindered.

we have party politics people, the leaders are simply figure heads, they make NO policy, they make almost no decision on what happens, they are just the face of the party.
the party as a whole makes it all happen.

Oskorei, get a cheaper car, mover further out of the city.. simple
unfortunately with a rapidly growing population and almost no infrastructure improvements in the last decade, the entire government system on both sides has failed us miserably.

you have to make sacrifices to get what you want, there is no free or easy ride in life.



whatsup said:


> it seems obvious that none of the labor supporters here are self employed or are old enough to remember the previous labor governments where unions were calling strikes all the time wanting pay rises for doing less work and sending companies broke..at least for the last 11 years if you wanted money all you had to do is go to work.the more work you do the more you get payed.pretty simple.the new government says they will make housing more affordable but how are you going to pay for it with a downturn in employment.the building industry will will be hit hard in when the turnover catches up in 18 months or so. time will tell and it will be a case of "told you so" as you voted them in.



you mean working for less money over longer hours for the majority of the lower end of town?
yep, it's working well for them :? the downturn in unemployment will most likely be due to "honest" employment numbers from now on  
again, 2 hours a week doesn't not make you "employed"  

it's scary how little people understand the factors involved in how things have gone in the last 4 governments.

cma_369 , wow, finally someone who understands something! *phew*


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2007)

It is funny how all people think that they know the best.
We have so many experts here on APS that we should form party our selfs.

This topic will be stored in our database for ewer like all the other topics.
After 3 years time we will come to it again and we will see. That would be interesting.


----------

